# Refurbishing a Bridgeport V2E3



## CodeRage (Aug 15, 2014)

I've been looking out for a BP or clone to CNC for a few years and ran across this BOSS 10 V2E3 by chance.  Essentially a series I machine factory converted to CNC.   Machines around here seem to go for astronomical costs relative to the prices I see posted around the forums.  A functioning manual machine in good shape will sell between $3k to $5k when they pop up and that is once in a blue moon.  I didn't hesitate to fork over the $1k this guy was asking.   All of the thirty year old control boards and modules haven been ripped out of the machine.   With some luck I may get my money back selling them on fleabay.

The only issue is the quill is stuck.   Since all the ways are good and the machine is already outfitted with ball screws and servos  I am still ahead of the game even if the head needs major work or swapped with something else.  Still haven't decided how to approach it yet.  After mustering up enough courage to tear it down I might be leaning on you guys for a little guidance )

Now for some pictures...
Fresh off the trailer


Enclosures ripped and stripped


Original condition of the table


Table after lots of WD40, copper scrubbies, and elbow grease.  Don't think that vice moved for the better part of a decade.


Y ways before


Y ways after


Power panel rewired and mocked up.  Cap bank came from a large scrapped VFD a customer was pitching.


The original rack mounted DC power supply mounted and reconfigured sans connectors.



More to follow when I get a round tuit.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Aug 15, 2014)

Those ways are looking really good. Hope the rest of the machine cleans up like that.
Also hope the rust holding the quill isn't bad. 
Nice looking work on the CNC system. Not that I have a clue what I'm looking at there but it does look good.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 15, 2014)

that'll be a lot of fun once you get it up and running and quite the step up from the G0704 you already have. What a deal for $1000, just goes to show that you have to be in the right place at the right time. What bike do you have btw?


----------



## CodeRage (Aug 15, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> that'll be a lot of fun once you get it up and running and quite the step up from the G0704 you already have. What a deal for $1000, just goes to show that you have to be in the right place at the right time. What bike do you have btw?



Yeah, the G0704 has been okay but I am ready for some real iron.

It's an 08 Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe.  Love that bike so much I refuse to part with it.  Had a few kids and making time to go ride was difficult. My oldest son shows zero interest in bikes but my youngest boy is all about bikes, cars, and dirt bikes.  Maybe in a few years I'll have a little trail buddy to take out  .


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice find there. Cleaning up great. Popping the older boards and such on Ebay, might net you a little recovery, but you got a great deal.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 15, 2014)

You lucky sucker. Thanks for ruing my weekend. But really, you did excellent!


----------



## CodeRage (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll let you in on a secret. The guy I bought it from has an R2E3 for sale too.  Has a bad servo motor but they ways are in great shape.  My buddy went to look at it and the guy was asking 750. He tried to sell him the V2 as well and that's how I caught wind of it.  The guy is asking 2500 for it now but it has been on the space coast craigslist since May and the guy keeps threatening to scrap it.  He is a bit stubborn negotiating but he was willing to take less and won't ever sell it at that price.


----------



## CodeRage (Sep 15, 2014)

Got around to relocating the power enclosure from the rear to the other side.
The original mounting tab location would put the enclosure deep into the path of the Y axis.   It was relocated to mirror the position of the tab on the motion control enclosure.


The tab on the motion control enclosure was about half as deep as the power enclosure.  Thinking this was due to it being mounted on the back of the machine versus the side I cut and drilled the tab to match.  When relocating the bracket on the column is when I realized my screw up.  The motion control bracket on the column was longer than the power enclosure bracket.  When paired with their corresponding mates they were the same over all dimensions...  Guessing this was done so that a panel could not be mounted in the wrong position during assembly...  So the cut off bit of the tab was welded back on and drilled again (the cut went through the original holes).  That's what I get for assuming.


Cut new tabs in the lower enclosure's lower skirt for new bolt locations.  Mounted the enclosure, leveled it, and marked the new lower bolt positions.  Drilled and tapped the lower bolt holes and mounted her up.  Lines right up with the motion control cabinet.  Took some effort to get the modified power panel in place, that transformer is a beast, but it is finally in there!


Learned a valuable lesson about cheap taps.   By learn I mean suffered, heard the advice before but had to experience it for myself.  Drilled the lower mounting holes for 60% thread engagement and grabbed an unused 3/8-16 from a cheap Chinese set bought a long long time ago...  After way too much time and effort it snapped 3 or 4 turns in.  Fortunately it was at the shank so it was easy to remove.  Ran to the store and picked up two more american made taps.  Was dreading finishing these holes thinking it would be just as difficult (the upper two holes for the bracket were no picnic).  Get home and they rip through that cast iron like soft butter.   All of those cheap Chinese taps went in the bin...


----------



## Jonesturf (Nov 1, 2014)

I picked up a Boss 5 for the same price. Almost done with my conversion to linuxcnc. The spare parts have almost paid for the whole machine so far. Mine was in great shape like yours...albeit it 10 years older probably. They really hold up to use well. I wish I had servos but the steppers are no slouch either. 

Good luck with the rebuild. If you need any help send me a message. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------

